# Honey is very good for health



## Joe Mel (Jul 31, 2015)

Honey is the best way to cure your health. If you eat honey everyday, it will very helpful to fit your health.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I think we all agree with you.

http://www.naturalnews.com/036649_honey_home_remedies_medicine.html


----------



## Beesure! (Apr 24, 2012)

I think your on to something! a lot is consumed at our house. and sales are off the charts.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Got any credible medical/scientific evidence to back it up?


----------



## oldfordguy (Dec 5, 2009)

I've been eating it by the gallon, and it doesn't seem to be helping my Type II diabetes.


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

oldfordguy said:


> I've been eating it by the gallon, and it doesn't seem to be helping my Type II diabetes.


Sure it does,It keeps your numbers from going too low :lpf:


----------



## Pooh Bear (Jun 19, 2015)

I just love the flavor. It's so complex and unique


----------



## mike martel (Jun 20, 2012)

I sure do love the taste, but it gives me sneezing fits. I do have seasonal allergies, but i do endure.


----------



## Joe Mel (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes, i think so. All of you ans for ans this post.


----------

